# suche Filter, verwischen?



## subzero (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab leider schon lange nix vernünmpftiges gemacht mit PS 
und irgentwie den Überblick verloren...

Ich suche einen Filter mit dem es mir möglich war mit der ähnlich wie mit dem Wischfinger z.B. ein Foto zu verzerren so das es z.B. Flüssig ausah 

Habt ihr nen Plan wie der Heißen könnt bzw. wo ich den finde...
Beführchte das es kein mitgelieferter Folter war..

Danke euch.. 
Jakob


----------



## zirag (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi 

versuchs doch mal mit STRG+SHIFT+X


----------



## Mythos007 (28. Dezember 2003)

oder manuell über die Menüpunkte "Filter" => "Verflüssigen"
(erst ab Photoshop 7.0) zuvor zu finden unter "Bearbeiten" => "Verflüssigen"


----------



## subzero (29. Dezember 2003)

Joooooooooo

Wat sagt man dazu, außer vielleicht...
Ich hab den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehn ..

Danke schön..


----------

